# Cpc-multi-specialty Surgical Coder



## simone (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a CPC certified and currently seeking coding position to work from home.

I have 20 years experience working for hospital and physician offices in
coding Multi-specialty surgeries, assuring accurate ICD-9 and CPT codes for all procedures.  Coding experiences including Urology, OB/GYN, Orthorpedics, cardiology, Sinus, Plastic, General/Vascular Surgery, and Trauma surgery.

Contact information:
Simone Leeds
407/924-9595 
leesi64@bellsouth.net


----------

